# just doesn't have to poop after dinner?



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the second night Mandy has given us a problem with pooping after dinner. And it so happened we took her out several times after dinner and before bed last night and she never pooped. Until this morning @ 6 am in her crate. Why would she all of a sudden not have to poop an hour or even three hours after eating dinner?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you switched food or amounts? Her system might be changing.Mine don't always go before bed unless they haven't gone since AM.

How's the accidents going since the other suggestions?


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Is Mandy a puppy? It is normal for puppies to change their routine.
You could try to train to go on command.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGHave you switched food or amounts? Her system might be changing.Mine don't always go before bed unless they haven't gone since AM.
> 
> How's the accidents going since the other suggestions?


Yes, we have been mixing Iams puppy with Blue Buffalo. This has been going on now for four weeks. She was going two times in the am and after dinner. Now she is still going two times in the am and also at 3 pm. Should I be as worried and stressed as I am? 

Everything else seems to be going good. I followed what she was doing (pooping around 3 pm and realized it happen a few times and that she probably needed to go out at that time..)


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: oliver annieIs Mandy a puppy? It is normal for puppies to change their routine.
> You could try to train to go on command.


Yes, she is 16 weeks old. Her schedule was 2 x in the am (right before and an hour after breakfast) and then again at 3:30 ( that just started this week her having to go then) and she also while going @ 3-3:30 was going after dinner. But, for two nights now she doesn't have to poop after dinner. How long until their bowels are mature?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue Buffalo is a better food so if she is getting more of that now it is probably the food.I wouldn't stress,she is growing and things are changing.When mine go anytime after 3 I don't expect them to go at bed time.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it has to do with the food vs the maturity.If I switch foods so do my dogs bowel habits.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGBlue Buffalo is a better food so if she is getting more of that now it is probably the food.I wouldn't stress,she is growing and things are changing.When mine go anytime after 3 I don't expect them to go at bed time.


I thought with the new pooping @ 3 that her dinner poop may change...I will see how she does with this! Thank youuu!!!


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

We'll, I was wrong. I had just let Mandy out to pee and we came inside and my son was screaming from a bad dream and I ran to him within seconds Mandy was away from me and she pooped in the middle of the LR floor. So, this morning at 6 am she pooped in her crate (thinking it was from last night not pooping) and now at 10 pm she had an accident in the house. Should I assume this is her new schedule? I thought from things I had read she would be pooping less on a better diet but now is pooping four times daily. 

Also, do you suggest more crate time? My husband thinks she should be allowed out 2 x a day 15 min max because of the sudden increase in accidents. Maybe we should do that for a few weeks and then re-evaluate where we are with her. I am just so frustrated and I feel like it is always something....uti, pooping in the house, holding in her poop, etc. When does it get easier? I am close to tears.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No I do not think she needs more crate time since she is pooping in her crate. I think she needs to be on a leash attached to you. 

What are you using to clean up after her? Is it a cleaner specifically for that to get rid of the smell?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark use to poop about 2-3 times per day, up until a few months ago (now almost 7 months old).

Since then he has being going once in the morning, and once again in the late afternoon but will not go after dinner or before bed.

He is fed raw but has been since he was about 10-11 weeks old.

I would keep her leashed to you until this problem clears up.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

So, last night after Mandy had an accident my husband and I talked and realized we were giving her too much free time to have accidents and the only way to prevent accidents from happening was more crate time until she we can know for sure her needing to go outside after dinner. So, today she pooped at 6:30 am and again at 9 am. She then pooped at 2:45 pm and she did poop after dinner at around 6 pm. My husband let her out and not long after her being in the crate (around 9:30 pm) she barked out and I went to her and she seemed like she really had to go! So I brought her out and she pooped again! I am guessing this is her food change and that her bowels are crazy right now as 5 poops in a day is the most she has ever done! I am so thankful for the vast amount of information for crate training and I really hope to see mounds of amount of improvements in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How much are you feeding her? IF she is being fed too much she may poop more.The new food probably has different feeding guidelines.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGHow much are you feeding her? IF she is being fed too much she may poop more.The new food probably has different feeding guidelines.



Iams feeding guidelines stated feeding her 4-4.5 cups a day. BB says to feed 3 cups a day...which is fed 2 x .. morning and night. There have been a few times she would leave a few bites behind but most of the time she gobbles it all up.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

I meant to add we are still mixing the two...1 cup of BB and 1/2 cup of Iams


----------

